# Riverside Mariusz Duda's bass



## epsylon (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys,

Would you guys know per chance which brand / model is he playing ? (click to enlarge, source of pictures here)




Him and the Piotr (the guitarist) are supposed to be endorsed by Mayones, but on the latest tour they switched gear (Piotr was alternating between a flamed maple neck / black stratocaster from the same brand and a metallic red PRS custom 22 afaik). I especially loved the bass tone when I saw them live, but couldn't figure out which brand it is.


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (May 31, 2013)

Looks like Nexus.


----------



## facepalm66 (May 31, 2013)

yes, it's a nexus bass, made in poland. Probably made by the specs he asked, since no reliable info is being found on the internet.


----------

